# HELP! white-face cinnamon cockatiel male or female?



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Help! Is my white-face cinnamon cockatiel a male or female? His name is Peeka. He is 14 weeks old. (about 3 months) I don't know how to tell the difference between a male and female for white-face cinnamon cockatiels. Please help! I've seen him bring his wings out and make a heart shape but I think he's just stretching. But he does do that often. He's very playful!  Please help me! Thanks, Abby.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you know what the bird's mother looked like? If she was NOT cinnamon, this baby has to be female.

If you don't know what mom looked like, you might be able to figure it out with wing-spot sexing - see http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307

Otherwise you can just wait a few months until the baby has its first molt. If the color doesn't change at all she's a girl. If the face starts turning bright white and the stripes and bars on the tail, rump and under the wings are replaced by plain cinnamon feathers, he's a boy.

If you can't figure it out from wing spots and you don't want to wait, you can always get a DNA test!


----------



## marcello.capone (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful little girl to me. Our Tina was supposed to be a male. It is hard to tell when they are young. Tina does the wing spreading thing too.


----------

